# Italy vs. France on taxes and Social benefits



## eleytheria

Hello, Expats.

I am Italian, my wife is American and we live in France. 

We are contemplating whether moving to Italy or staying in France. Despite the fact that Italy is not an economical eldorado so to speak, my family is there and we both agree on the fact that it would be nice to stay closer to them for different reasons. 

The dilemma concerns taxes and social benefits. Here b/w Secu+Mutuelle we get a large amount of healthcare-related expenses reimbursed (right-away, not next year or in tax reliefs in 2020) and since we are planning to have kids, it seems that France just has a better environment and more "care" for them.

That is the main issue: more than paying less taxes is "Return on Paid Taxes" that bothers me.

What's your take on this?


----------



## eleytheria

From CGI Mestre website:

Le famiglie italiane piu’ tartassate di quelle francesi
Il peso delle tasse sulle famiglie italiane è tra i più alti d’Europa: se, poi, il confronto lo facciamo con la Francia, la situazione è a dir poco sconsolante. Per i redditi medio bassi (30.000 € annui) una famiglia italiana composta da una coppia con 2 figli paga dalle 2.530 alle 4.700 € circa di tasse in più all’anno delle famiglie francesi. Queste ultime, come tutti ben sanno, “godono” del cosiddetto “quoziente familiare”, uno sgravio fiscale che prevede l’applicazione di una imposta sulle persone fisiche che decresce all’aumentare del numero dei componenti.
Per rendere omogeneo il confronto, la CGIA di Mestre, che ha curato l’elaborazione, ha preso come riferimento una famiglia italiana e una francese, composte entrambe da marito e moglie e 2 figli a carico, con redditi da lavoro dipendente. Dalla CGIA ricordano che la comparazione riguarda solo la tassazione derivante dall’imposta personale, senza tener conto delle addizionali IRPEF.
I livelli di reddito presi in esame sono tre:
1) 30.000 euro di imponibile IRPEF;
2) 55.000 euro di imponibile IRPEF;
3) 150.000 euro di imponibile IRPEF.
Solo per la famiglia italiana, visto che ai fini fiscali in Francia non cambia nulla, si sono fatte due ipotesi:
a) reddito percepito solo dal capo famiglia;
b) reddito percepito da entrambi i coniugi.
Vediamo i risultati riferiti al primo caso.
Con un reddito (imponibile Irpef) di 30.000 €, in Francia il carico fiscale annuo (indipendentemente se la famiglia è mono o bireddito) è di 313 €. In Italia, invece, se il nucleo è mono reddito il peso fiscale raggiunge i 5.010 € (+ 4.698 € rispetto alla francese). Se bireddito, il peso delle tasse raggiunge i 2.842 € (differenza pari a + 2.530 € ).
Con un reddito di 55.000 €, invece, la nostra famiglia francese è sottoposta ad una tassazione di quasi 3.000 € (precisamente 2.913 €). In Italia il nucleo mono reddito paga 15.989 € (+ 13.076 € dei quella francese), quello bireddito versa all’Erario 10.530 (+ 7.618 € della francese).
Infine, con un reddito di 150.000 € i cugini transalpini pagano un’imposta di 24.948 €: sulla famiglia italiana mono reddito grava, invece, un peso di 57.670 € (differenza pari a + 32.722 €) e su quella bireddito 50.331 € (differenza pari a + 25.383 €).
“Nonostante gli sgravi fiscali dati in questi ultimi decenni dai vari Governi che si sono succeduti – commenta Giuseppe Bortolussi segretario della CGIA di Mestre – il peso delle imposte sulle famiglie italiane è ancora troppo elevato. Soprattutto per quelle mono reddito, che costituiscono quasi la metà dei nuclei familiari italiani. Una tipologia, quest’ultima, concentrata prevalentemente al Sud e tra le più colpite dalla crisi economica di questi ultimi anni.”
Ma secondo gli artigiani mestrini c’è un ulteriore aspetto da mettere in evidenza.
“In questa analisi – conclude Bortolussi – noi calcoliamo il peso fiscale. Ma rispetto ai principali paesi europei, le famiglie italiane sono oggetto di ulteriori costi, dovuti all’inefficienza del nostro sistema pubblico, che gli altri non subiscono. Mi riferisco ai lunghissimi tempi di attesa per effettuare le visite specialistiche presso i nostri ospedali che costringono molte persone a rivolgersi alle strutture private. Oppure, all’inadeguatezza del nostro sistema di trasporto pubblico che spesso obbliga molti italiani, ad esempio per recarsi al lavoro, ad usare l’automobile privata”.


----------

